# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم IR-KEY Dongle تحديثات :  "IR-Key Suit" 4.9.6 Released. HTC One dual Change imei CID,Install Auto Recovery

## mohamed73

*"IR-Key Suit" 4.9.6 Released. HTC One dual Change imei CID,Install Auto Recovery*   "IR-Key Suit" version 4.9.6 Released    *ADD: *  *Installation Of** Automatic** Recovery*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *   *HTC ONE 802d (m7cdwg)*  *S-OFF (V1.29)*  *Change CID (S-OFF)*  *Change 2 IMEI (S-OFF)  ****************   *HTC ONE 802t (m7cdcg)*  *S-OFF (V1.29)*  *Change CID (S-OFF)*  *Change 2 IMEI (S-OFF) *****************   *HTC ONE 802w (m7cdug)*  *S-OFF (V1.29)*  *Change CID (S-OFF)*  *Change 2 IMEI (S-OFF)* * *****************  *Resolve some of the problems, and the addition of some options, such as:* *Mount System, Remember to read and copy data.*    ****************************************** *Still you don't have this amazing tool ? Make your order at our online store now.*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

